# Here we go again....



## jerry russell (May 14, 2016)

After taking the hog named Kong I didn't really have the desire to chase hogs for a while.  I took some time off but started to roam a bit looking for evidence of another boar to match wits with.  After about 100 miles of shoe leather, I located a remote area with enormous hog rubs and tracks that told me I had found the boar I was looking for.  I climbed into a hog stand for the first time in quite a while.  It felt good to be back after the giant hogs again.   Thirty minutes after dark I sensed the approach of something from my right rear.  I could tell that the big boar was trying to get down wind but my stand had been placed on a steep bluff edge to prevent it.  

Two quiet steps.... 3 minute pause,  2 steps, 3 minute pause.... I knew what this meant.  This was an old giant boar.  I have hunted these monsters for years and it still amazes me that a 300 pound animal can ghost in like this.  

I couldn't help but think back to hunting Kong as I waited 30 minutes for the giant to move 20 yards.  Finally he stepped into view at 8 yards.....just dang!   Another monster boar.  I had taken every precaution coming in to the stand with a planned approach but this giant was no fool.  He moved through to tangle of brush and sensed something wasn't right.  He slid off into to dark swamp like a ghost.  I grinned and thought to myself,  here we go again....


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 15, 2016)

The chess match begins...your move Jerry.


----------



## tee p (May 15, 2016)

I would say he's gonna end up on the wall beside Kong.


----------



## jbogg (May 15, 2016)

Good luck Jerry!  Keep us posted.  I enjoyed the story of Kong for the second time just a few days ago.


----------



## sawtooth (May 15, 2016)

Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## bronco611 (May 15, 2016)

Looks to me like that hog just made his first fatal mistake, he is trying to outwit another creature that has the drive and desire to be the ultimate Victor in this game of wit and chance. Little does this mammoth know that he is playing with fire and any mistake he makes could very well be his last!!! Waiting on pictures and a great adventure, get him Jerry!!


----------



## whossbows (May 26, 2016)

Did u ever get the one that looked like a hippo when we were there Jerry ?


----------



## jerry russell (May 26, 2016)

whossbows said:


> Did u ever get the one that looked like a hippo when we were there Jerry ?



Yes


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 31, 2016)

Sounds good...can't wait to follow the story!


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 1, 2016)

Well, Jerry...Have you had the chance to sit on him again?  Like many others here, we are anxious for the updates.....


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 5, 2016)

Barebowyer said:


> Well, Jerry...Have you had the chance to sit on him again?  Like many others here, we are anxious for the updates.....



I have not hunted him again.  I normally only hunt the big ones once every 3 weeks or so and I have been busy chasing other things.  I will be back at it after Canada.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 7, 2016)

Ten four.  Thanks for the update.  I almost got with you for the Canada trip when I saw your cancellation post.  Maybe next year.  I look forward to seeing how your chase plays out.  Be safe up North and hopefully all goes well.


----------

